# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Tin tức du lịch >  Cuộc sống Việt Nam xưa trên báo nước ngoài

## hf1102

*Tạp chí Life đăng tải những hình ảnh về cuộc sống giản dị ở Việt Nam với con trâu, con đò, xích lô thời kỳ đầu và giữa thế kỷ 20.* 




Người phụ nữ chèo thuyền trên sông Hương. Bức ảnh chụp ngày 1/1/1961 của nhiếp ảnh gia John Dominis.


Bức ảnh của tác giả Jack Birns về người chở xích lô nghỉ lưng đợi khách. Bức ảnh chụp ngày 1/7/1948.


Café vỉa hè của tác giả Jack Birns ngày 1/7/1948.


Người phụ nữ thắp hương trong chiếc đền nhỏ. Ảnh Jack Birns chụp ngày 1/7/1948.


Người đàn ông bán chổi lông trên đường phố. Ảnh Jack Birns ngày 1/7/1948.


Người phụ nữ ngồi bán hải sản. Ảnh Carl Mydans chụp ngày 1/4/1950.


Bức ảnh _Ngồi xem ngựa_ của tác giả Jack Birns chụp ảnh 1/3/1949.

----------


## hf1102

Bức ảnh _Thuyền đánh cá_ chụp ngày 1/1/1961 của tác giả John Dominis.


Bức ảnh _Xích lô_ của tác giả Three Lions, chụp ngày 1/1/1961.


_Tắm trên sông Sài Gòn_ của tác giả Carl Mydans. Bức ảnh này ra đời ngày 1/4/1950.


Bức ảnh _Qua cầu_ của Jack Birns chụp ngày 1/7/1948.


Cảnh bán mía ở chợ Việt Nam năm 1950. Bức ảnh của tác giả Carl Mydans.


Chợ Lớn năm 1950. Ảnh của tác giả Carl Mydans.


Người nông dân Việt Nam cấy lúa năm 1961. Ảnh của tác giả John Dominis.


Tận dụng sức kéo của trâu trên đường phố năm 1950. Bức ảnh này của tác giả Carl Mydans.


Quang cảnh một con sông ở Sài Gòn năm 1950. Đây là tác phẩm của tác giả Carl Mydans.

(Sưu tầm từ Internet)

----------


## vudsk1a

Những hình ảnh xưa thật đẹp thật giản dị, đáng quý.

----------

